# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  A tip while flying with Children

## HolRockers

If you're flying with children, remember that children can get dehydrated very quickly. Make sure they drink plenty of water, and pack lots of snacks in case the airline dosen't serve them. Getm older children to suck on a lolly to equalise pressure in the ears when aircraft takes off or lands, and have babies fed.

----------


## AdilahBisar

great content

----------

